# The OFFICIAL Clean and Shiny Detailing Day 2 (23rd September 2006) Thread



## Johnnyopolis

Hi Guys and Girls 

Welcome to the OFFICIAL Clean and Shiny Detailing Day II thread.

For those of you that werent with us last time, there is a few pics and description here - http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/openday.asp

This time we are hoping to have:

Demos of Rotary and PC's going on a couple of the staff will be helping show what the porter cable can do.

A Dent repair company on site to give advise about repairing your dents and scratches (you know the ones that really annoy you)

A Window Tinting company to give advice and hopefully put some tints in for someone on the day.

We will also be offering products for sale and will make sure we have a load of final detail in stock (we run out last time)

Oh and I nearly forgot! We will of course be doing our best to get the catering van from the first detailing bay back..!!

If the first one was anything to go by this will be rammed :thumb:

I wll also start a new thread of whose coming in a sec so things dont get confusing as this thread will be our updated one with whats happening 

Cheers,

Johnny


----------



## tompinney

Johnnyopolis said:


> A Dent repair company on site to give advise about repairing your dents and scratches (you know the ones that really annoy you)
> 
> A Window Tinting company to give advice and hopefully put some tints in for someone on the day.


Even more reasons for me to come along... as if there weren't enough reasons already! :thumb:


----------



## BerraST

Sound like a good day, it just seems like such a long way away. 

This dent rapair company, do you think they will need a demonstration car? 

Mark.


----------



## King Eric

Any more news on the things that will be happening Johnny Boy?

I know you had a few things up your sleave :thumb: that were really cool!


----------



## Neil_S

Johnny you are a star, I have a couple of horrible little dents in my car, will get the dent man to take a look!


----------



## skifly

i also have a small dent in my rear quarter again - seems the neighbour got a little eager when opening his car door! 

Have also been considering tints so might have to head along again - do you know which companies these are (pm if preferred). May just have a gander before coming over.

Cheers Johnny - oh and any exotica coming along this time!


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Im working on the Exotica, I will have to see whether I can get some nice cars along too..... :lol: 

Tints.... I will pm you with details...


----------



## Badlydrunkboy

Is there any charge for coming along to this or is it free to all?


----------



## Nuclear Tom

Looks like a good day, count me in.

Thing is, shall I bring the 3 week old corsa (as it will be by then), or the vRS (1 week before handing it back). I think the vRS, as it will be a good challenge to get it looking decent. And if dent man could have a look too, I'll be laughing!!

Looking forward to it!

Tom.


----------



## WHIZZER

Badlydrunkboy said:


> Is there any charge for coming along to this or is it free to all?


its free but it might end up costing if you buy anything


----------



## Badlydrunkboy

Hmmm, im thinking if I go, im leaving my wallet at home (not that it has anything in it after joining this site). I'd love to be able to make but wont know till much closer to the time.


----------



## MX5Argie

Badlydrunkboy said:


> Hmmm, im thinking if I go, im leaving my wallet at home (not that it has anything in it after joining this site). I'd love to be able to make but wont know till much closer to the time.


Good idea, otherwise it would be too tempting!!!!:thumb:


----------



## MX5Argie

If I manage to come I have a programme to go through:

Wash
Clay
Paint cleaner
Swirl remover
Polish
Cleanser
Seal
Wax
:buffer: :buffer: :driver:


----------



## MX5Argie

If I come round on 23rd I hope you'll have the following in stock:

Zymol Detail Spray 
Zymol Field Glaze 
Sonus Der Wunder Drying Towel - 2 Pack 
Sonus Detailing Clay - Ultra Fine - Green 

That for starters, I might get tempted to buy more....:driver:


----------



## DeWalt Dave

Will the DW code for 10% still work ?


----------



## MX5Argie

DeWalt Dave said:


> Will the DW code for 10% still work ?


Hope so and more discount....:thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis

The 10% Discount Will Not Work.......


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Because.....


We will be reducing items by more than that..!!!



Johnny


----------



## MX5Argie

Johnnyopolis said:


> Because.....
> 
> We will be reducing items by more than that..!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny


Another reason to go!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## MX5Argie

I wonder if there would be any chance on Saturday to try to remove some scratches I have on my mx5 with a machine polisher? The previous owner had a dog that used to greet her and left some scratches on the drivers' side and boot lid  :buffer:


----------



## AndyC

Happy to help on one panel mate. AFAIK we're trying to avoid whole car details/demos on the day as a certain Italian lady kinda took all our time last time.


----------



## Alex L

There is something i'd like your help with, but it'll need some axle stands (i dont have any) and the removal of arch liners etc.

If your all up for it?


----------



## MX5Argie

AndyC said:


> Happy to help on one panel mate. AFAIK we're trying to avoid whole car details/demos on the day as a certain Italian lady kinda took all our time last time.


Cheers, I have some scratches on the drivers door and some on the boot lid... and I am not an Italian lady, but an Italian/Argentinean bloke, and my MX5 is a rather small car and has not roof! (well the hardtoip comes end October on and I prepare it before putting it on for the winter)

I buy you a bacon/sausage butty or something...


----------



## AndyC

Alex L said:


> There is something i'd like your help with, but it'll need some axle stands (i dont have any) and the removal of arch liners etc.
> 
> If your all up for it?


* Adds axle stands to list of stuff to bring - you need a trolley jack or 2 aswell Alex?


----------



## Alex L

AndyC said:


> * Adds axle stands to list of stuff to bring - you need a trolley jack or 2 aswell Alex?


Yes please:thumb:

Need some help of how to get the leaves from the bit between the door and front wheel arch.
f*** knows how they got there, but they're there

And it'll give me a chance to see where to put the stands when i do the arches


----------



## Neil_S

Alex L said:


> There is something i'd like your help with, but it'll need some axle stands (i dont have any) and the removal of arch liners etc.
> 
> If your all up for it?


Hey Alex I have some axle stands and don't mind helping if this is ok with C&S. Drop me a PM so I don't forget them on the big day! (I'm away on business this week so might not reply much)


----------



## Alex L

Neil_S said:


> Hey Alex I have some axle stands and don't mind helping if this is ok with C&S. Drop me a PM so I don't forget them on the big day! (I'm away on business this week so might not reply much)


:thumb: :thumb: :thumb: Will do mate, cheers


----------



## Neil_S

What I would like to have a go at is wetsanding on a scrap panel. I'm especially interested in stone chips, filling and then wet sanding to reduce the visibility of the repair.

Not sure if Jim can fix it for me, but just an idea for the pot!


----------



## blr123

I've got an idea seeing as I'll be doing about 2000miles I'm looking for someone to do my car with Zymol Vintage or Zymol Royale......what do you recon........it's my birthday today aswell, bit of a birthday pressie eh :thumb: 

Bryan


----------



## WHIZZER

happy birthday ...


----------



## blr123

Thanks WHIZZER :thumb: 

Just a foot to the request above.....if that doesn't suit then anything EXPENSIVE will do I'm easily pleased eh  

Bryan


----------



## Neil_S

Happy birthday Bryan, I'm sure we can dig out a tin of Joffs wax or whatever it's called, to do your car


----------



## Mr Marine

What a brilliant idea - we have the stock available - so who's going to buy it ?

Maybe you guys can have a whip round - after all it IS a Birthday !


Happy Birthday !!!!!





Mr Marine


----------



## MX5Argie

Happy Birthday, wanna share some of your Zymol present?! :wave:


----------



## MX5Argie

MX5Argie said:


> If I come round on 23rd I hope you'll have the following in stock:
> 
> Zymol Detail Spray
> Zymol Field Glaze
> Sonus Der Wunder Drying Towel - 2 Pack
> Sonus Detailing Clay - Ultra Fine - Green
> 
> That for starters, I might get tempted to buy more....:driver:


Since there is gonna be a bigger discout I may add:

Sonus blue microfibre applicators
PB deluxe Megatowel
Sonus Der Wunder buffing towel

  

And some stuff for my colleague: he never has used a microfibre drying towel on his Porsche Carrera:doublesho and never done any detailing, so I might get him some clay and lube... when I mentioned lube to him, he understood soemthing else!:doublesho :doublesho :doublesho :doublesho


----------



## MX5Argie

Johnnyopolis said:


> Because.....
> 
> We will be reducing items by more than that..!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny


How much more? My shopping list is already well over 100 quid.....any savings welcome, otherwise I will join the list of people becoming bankrupt!:wave:


----------



## Johnnyopolis

You will have to wait and see..... 

I have just returned to the office after a week off and need to get sorted... 

Once I have done that I will be able to tell you more of whats going on. 

Johnny


----------



## Lottie

Neil_S said:


> What I would like to have a go at is wetsanding on a scrap panel. I'm especially interested in stone chips, filling and then wet sanding to reduce the visibility of the repair.
> 
> Not sure if Jim can fix it for me, but just an idea for the pot!


I would be interested in the stone chip repair as well. My poor CTR is covered in them :wall:


----------



## Alex L

Neil_S said:


> Happy birthday Bryan, I'm sure we can dig out a tin of Joffs wax or whatever it's called, to do your car





Lottie said:


> I would be interested in the stone chip repair as well. My poor CTR is covered in them :wall:


I'm willing to let you have a go on the ones i showed you on the 5:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## MX5Argie

Johnnyopolis said:


> You will have to wait and see.....
> 
> I have just returned to the office after a week off and need to get sorted...
> 
> Once I have done that I will be able to tell you more of whats going on.
> 
> Johnny


I hope it would be a HUGE discount, as I am trying to convert my colleague who has never used a microfibre on any of his 4 cars he still uses an old chami leather...:doublesho :doublesho He also wants to try claying...:lol:


----------



## Alex L

Weather looks bad
http://uk.weather.yahoo.com/UKXX/UKXX0903/index_c.html


----------



## MX5Argie

You can't trust them BBC weather says nice and sunny and 22C! But BBC is crap...:wall: if it rains at least we can see how the water beads away

Now they changed to partly cloudy with some rain, but still warm:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/5day.shtml?id=3211


----------



## MX5Argie

Now they chnaged their mind again! But for the better, it's gonna be sunny!:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AR-CoolC

MX5Argie said:


> Now they chnaged their mind again! But for the better, it's gonna be sunny!:lol: :lol: :lol:


Shorts on then??


----------



## MX5Argie

AR-CoolC said:


> Shorts on then??


There is a thought... but definitely roof down! I drove to work this morning at 6.50 with the roof down... :driver:


----------



## AR-CoolC

I've just thought of something else I need to do................clean the car 

Does anyone have any tips on cleaning cars in the dark? I don't get home from work until around 6.30, so by the time I've got in, had my tea, put little 'un to bet etc it's 8 o'clock and dark, and all I have is one small outside light, and the street lights:wall: 

Saturday is my usual day for cleaning the car


----------



## nogrille

tips - do one section at a time and make sure you are methodical.
The neighbours will think you are mad!

I'm NOT going to be cleaning mine


----------



## nogrille

PS - Johnny - I'm back on half a day only I'm afraid......


----------



## Autovalet

Sending my apologies... wish I could be there but am working in Warwick :-(


----------



## Johnnyopolis

nogrille said:


> PS - Johnny - I'm back on half a day only I'm afraid......


Damn! Best take alll the "official" pictures in the morning then


----------



## extreme-detail

god i`m gutted that i cant be there but at least i`m detailing something that will :doublesho


----------



## nogrille

Johnnyopolis said:


> Damn! Best take alll the "official" pictures in the morning then


Roger that!


----------



## dino

Gonna have to clean mine Friday evening if i get a chance - if not it'll be turning up dirty.


----------



## Naddy37

dino said:


> Gonna have to clean mine Friday evening if i get a chance - if not it'll be turning up dirty.


You wanna see the state of mine. I've got Friday off, don't think the weather will be good enough to clean it though...


----------



## Alex L

Johnny, are you bringing a pressure washer again??


----------



## MX5Argie

Weather is not nice, and I don't want to turn up with a dirty car...


----------



## matt

Its raining in lincoln so no chance of giving her a good wash down 
All i can suggest guys is take a bottle of QD to the show and some mf's then give the car a going over with that when you get there?


----------



## Johnnyopolis

I am being told that it should be ok tomorrow, not very nice today but good to get it out of the way!! 

As for the Pressure washer, we will have it out but we were only going to do panels that may need doing to enable them to be pc'd.... As otherwise one of the staff spends the day washing everyones cars.... But I guess for a few ££ a go he may just do that


----------



## scottc

Well I will be preparing my car today, hopefully the weather will hold out  

John, bonnet looks stunningggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg this morning :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis

scottc said:


> Well I will be preparing my car today, hopefully the weather will hold out
> 
> John, bonnet looks stunningggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg this morning :thumb:


Scotty,

Pleasure to see you last night 

Glad your pleased....

Could you send me that link to the searching thing we were talking about?

Ta


----------



## Alex L

Johnnyopolis said:


> I am being told that it should be ok tomorrow, not very nice today but good to get it out of the way!!
> 
> As for the Pressure washer, we will have it out but we were only going to do panels that may need doing to enable them to be pc'd.... As otherwise one of the staff spends the day washing everyones cars.... But I guess for a few ££ a go he may just do that


I'll try and get some photos of why i'd like to use it if i can, it ties in with the axle stands and arch liner removal:thumb:


----------



## scottc

Email sent mate. :thumb: 

Just hope it stops raining now


----------



## Alex L

Heres the help i was after.

I was thinking maybe someone would know what to do?
i thought, maybe wheels off, arche liners off, pressure wash them out??

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/showthread.php?p=141159#post141159


----------



## AR-CoolC

Are you bringing any tools down with you to strip out the liners?


----------



## Mr Marine

*Clean and Shiny - Good News !*

Guys

We have secured the LAST quantity of 5 gallon bottles of LAST TOUCH in the country - the gallon bottles are not now available until October sometime, and I don't mean the first of October!

So for all you LT fans, and we know there's alot(!), if you bring down your EMPTY LT gallon containers we'll refil from the 5 gallon containers.

Pricing will be pro rata AND less the Open Day discount !

ALSO we'll be selling 1 litre bottles for you to "top-up".

Never say we don't try ! - this has taken an enormous amount of effort to achive. Whew, I can rest now..............!!

See you all tomorrow !

Mr Marine


----------



## Neil_S

Oooh I like that idea, just remember to get to it before blr123 (Bryan), remember he has birthday money to spend too!


----------



## Alex L

AR-CoolC said:


> Are you bringing any tools down with you to strip out the liners?


I have a small socket set i can bring, torque wrench, thats about all i have:thumb:


----------



## AR-CoolC

Alex L said:


> I have a small socket set i can bring, torque wrench, thats about all i have:thumb:


There'll be loads of silly clips and screws to remove the liners no doubt, I'll chuck my tool kit in the boot tonight, it should cover most bases.


----------



## Alex L

AR-CoolC said:


> There'll be loads of silly clips and screws to remove the liners no doubt, I'll chuck my tool kit in the boot tonight, it should cover most bases.


Cool:thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## MX5Argie

I washed mine today, F-factory sealant and natty;s blue... but tomorrow may get the whole pampering again..:wave: 

I could come unwashed, I bet there will be sho shiny cars there that I will hide in a corner!


----------



## King Eric

Got major issues with my wheels. Possibility that I may not make it.....

Will be up to eyeballs in grease and bolts all night. Might be able to get it sorted

Last time this event happened the day before my car was covered in frigging delux paint!


----------



## Neil_S

Oh dear mate, what on earth has happened?


----------



## Naddy37

MX5Argie said:


> I washed mine today, F-factory sealant and natty;s blue... but tomorrow may get the whole pampering again..:wave:
> 
> I could come unwashed, I bet there will be sho shiny cars there that I will hide in a corner!


Been chucking it down all day here. Only stopped about 5:30ish. So, I'll be parking down the road...


----------



## Neil_S

Must be a car wash near clean and shiny?


----------



## AR-CoolC

neilos said:


> Been chucking it down all day here. Only stopped about 5:30ish. So, I'll be parking down the road...


Not good enough D- for effort 

I've just got in from washing mine in the dark. only a small outside light and the street lights.

I tell thee, it's hard word drying a car when there is so much condensation in the air. :wall:


----------



## Brazo

Due to significant terminal mechanical problems with my toyotas engine - technical term is 'its fooked' I will be in attendance in a courtesy car a light blue pug 407. It won't be clean and I have no intention of cleaning it 

See you all tomoz!


----------



## matt

AR-CoolC said:


> Not good enough D- for effort
> 
> I've just got in from washing mine in the dark. only a small outside light and the street lights.
> 
> I tell thee, it's hard word drying a car when there is so much condensation in the air. :wall:


You're gonna put me to shame tommorow Ali!!  
Think i'll have to bring a bottle of QD and a MF!!


----------



## Naddy37

AR-CoolC said:


> Not good enough D- for effort


I'll clean it after I've had a bacon roll. Honest....


----------



## King Eric

Neil...small issue with the braaaakeeeeees

Went around to Scott's last night with Johnny Boy. On way home on M3 pouring rain coming off onto slip someone cuts me up. I slam on brakes and totally lock up. No drama really except I lose a fair bit of braking power and I get an ABS light on.

I'm sat currently watching someone far more technical than me replace lots of bits on her. But so far it has taken best part of 4 hours!

Bloody detailing days! lol


----------



## Alex L

Brazo said:


> Due to significant terminal mechanical problems with my toyotas engine - technical term is 'its fooked' I will be in attendance in a courtesy car a light blue pug 407. It won't be clean and I have no intention of cleaning it
> 
> See you all tomoz!


Should of bought a Renault Megane :lol:

How bad is it?


----------



## AR-CoolC

neilos said:


> I'll clean it after I've had a bacon roll. Honest....


Oh ok then


----------



## Brazo

Alex it needs a new engine!!


----------



## Alex L

Brazo said:


> Alex it needs a new engine!!


   You lucky enough to still be in warranty?


----------



## Brazo

We'll talk tomoz


----------



## Mr Shiny

Won't be able to make it unfortunately but could someone be so kind and takes some pics for me??? cheers from Tom :thumb:


----------



## AndyC

Kid on Christmas day me - been up since 6  

Sky's clear, 205's Zymol'd; shower, coffee, glass, tyres and other little bits and then I'm on my way :thumb:


----------



## Mr Marine

Race you up the M3 - just leaving too !

Mr Marine


----------



## Alex L

I'm up, leaving in an hour, just triple checking directions:lol:


----------



## 182_Blue

think about me while im at work folks :-( , hope everyone has a good day, and lets see some pictures later on


----------



## scottc

Leaving at 9, should be there at 09:30


----------



## BenP

Well my A class came back fronm the body shop yesterday so it's probably covered in holograms and the bonnet doesn't quite fit properly - and I'm leaving now! :lol: 

Ben


----------



## King Eric

Live from the scene 

The boss arrives and MavR32 is straight in the boot to nick the Zymol


----------



## Mr Shiny

Nice one King eric keep the pictures coming :thumb:


----------



## extreme-detail

come on boys any more pics 

and has brian got any bargins yet


----------



## Lottie

Got back a little while ago after spending far too much money:wall: , thanks to whoever it was explaining the difference in drying cloths, will hopefully get chance to try it out tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2

Just got back.:car: 
(Had to get back early as going to a wedding reception this evening, so sorry if I didn't get to take you out in my car having said I would)

Fantastic day and great to meet everyone.
Bought a few goodies to try out tomorrow too.:buffer: 
A big thanks to all the C&S and Detailing World crew for your hospitality:thumb:


----------



## Mr Shiny

please don't say no one took any pictures???


----------



## juli_harris

I got back about 4 in the end...

King Eric was taking LOADS of pics...I'm sure they're all chillin down the pub now though.

Was a great day, was lovely to meet so many of you. Just wish I car had of been properly finished.

Julz


----------



## Naddy37

I've just got back.

Great day, good to meet everyone.

Had the car tinted... Thanks guys....:thumb:


----------



## Mr Shiny

i can't wait to see the pics :thumb:


----------



## Wentworth Man

*Thanks for a Grand Day Out*

Thanks to all who made this event possible:thumb: :thumb: - watched a lot, learnt a lot, bought a lot. Now going to try a lot. Even the sun came out  
Would recommend anyone who's a bit of a newbie like me goes just to see different techniques being applied and have a go - nerve wracking with your peers watching but you'll get good advice.
Thanks again guys....and next time I'll have a clean car and give her show.

Pity Little Knocks couldnt be there...you missed some business guys but I'll come and see you anyway.

and impressed with the demo tinting!


----------



## waxworks monster

Excellent day, just got back, Phew !
Many thanks to the excellent team at Clean & Shiny for your Help and Advice, guys....particularly to Brazo for my PC lesson and demo and for the results on my bonnet,very nice.
Great to meet some of the boys from this site too, cheers for the suggestions, safe journeys guys.
I only managed a few pics before my battery flopped. Here they are....


----------



## Neil_S

Firstly a huge thanks to all at clean and shiny and all that helped organise the day, a thoroughly enjoyable day was had and it was really nice to see everybody and have a good chat.

Much respect to Bryan for the long trip down from bonnie Scotland, good to meet you.

I'd like to thank Brazo for the Zaino, very impressed with the product, will have to get some more!

Awesome to see all the experts at work, watching AndyC and Brazo, it was like a doctors surgery!

Good to see Andy's Pug back on the road and looking astonishing as ever!

Thanks to King Eric for the play on the P990, that really is something else, need to convince my company to buy me one 

Nice to speak to Glyn and see the RS4, phwwwoooar, what a beast that car is, absolutely loved the car!

Much respect to Neil having his window tints applied to the Smart, looking really gangsta now 

Thinking of another really cool smart, Juli, the car looks excellent, just needs to be lowered now (like mine!).

Greetings to everybody else, King Eric, Platinum R, Daffy32, Whizzer, Griffy, Alex L...

PS Big big thanks to clean and shiny for the show and shine goody bag, I am really stoked, never expected such a great big bag of treats!

PPS Thanks to Nige for the name badge!


----------



## AR-CoolC

What a great day, just a pitty my stay was shorter than planned.

Great to put faces to so many names.

And I forgot my camera, so no pictures from me.......Sorry.


----------



## blr123

Hi guys,

Thanks for a great day......it really was superb.......and thanks to Anthony for the lift :thumb: , I'm doing enough driving  

Great to put faces to names and meet everyone lots of cracking cars there.......glad I didn't bring mine it's a bit.......eerrmm......filthy after the 1500+ miles since Monday night eh  

Thanks again
Bryan


----------



## 182_Blue

im soooo gutted i had to work, and it was crap at work too :-( , glad everyone enjoyed it and im waiting for the pics


----------



## Neil_S

You were missed Shaun, I for one really need to see the ST!


----------



## Peter D

Thanks to all that organised and gave their time - very interesting and informative. See you at the next:wave: 
Peter


----------



## Mini_Nigel

Neil_S said:


> Juli, the car looks excellent ...


Not just the car! I was rather taken aback over how much Juli looks like her stunning avatar (no wings though). And Dino got to ride in her car <sulks>

A great day out, and thanks to Brazo for his help, and to Johnny for making my wallet so much easier to carry.

Nige


----------



## extreme-detail

i`m gutted i couldn`t make it guy`s and you lot are just rubbing it in


----------



## Alex L

Just got online 

Thanks again to the whole C&S crew for getting me out of going shopping:thumb: :thumb: :thumb: 
Same time next week yeah??? :lol: 

Great to meet everyone that i did although i'll only remember your cars not names unfortunatly :wave: :wave: 

Good to see Bryan looking much more awake.

And sooo many nice cars and glad to see the mazda wasnt the dirtiest/swirliest 

Neil your A4 is verging on the Concours side now, loved the suspension bits and the Brilliant is on order.
And thanks for the guidance home, turns out the road i got lost on was the road we went home on  

And yes i got lost:lol: :lol: 

:thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Brazo

Had a superb day! Must have worked on at least 10 different cars which for me all adds to my experience base! 

Nice to meet everyone although being so busy I did't get the chance to chat as much as i would have liked! Julz I said hello at the start but didn't relaise you hung around for a while!!

Peter D - did we say hello? :0

Big up to the clean and shiny crew!

Andy - the born again rotary man 

Daffy - We share a wife! - at least in name!

Platinum R - the kosovan car washer! - Never grow tired of your sunny demeanour!

Johnny - well done big man great day - your bonnet has been 'brazo'd' 

King Eric - The X box champ!

Bill - the 'R' looks superb! I forgoty my beany! 

Adrian - thanks for the coffee and the PC loan!

I have made another Zaino convert - NeilS, glad you liked it mate, looking forward to the long term report!! PM me the link for Brilliant metal polishes if you would!!

Neilos the Smart looked great!

AlexL Would have loved to work on the '5' time ran out but Neil S is more than competent to show you the rotary way!

Bryan was truly an honour - sir! 

Mini Nige - consider yourself empowered!


----------



## Brazo

Yes just to add when Neil put his wheels on full lock his arches/suspension were so god damn Cleannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!


----------



## Neil_S

:lol:

Thanks guys, the Brilliant polish on the suspension arms was a little OTT.

Alex, at least your not like a girl I used to date, she'd be at J11 of the M3 and say "which way to Basingstoke?", I'd say "That way, follow that sign which says 'Basingstoke'" - silly cow couldn't read signs and drive at the same time.


----------



## dino

Deffo another successful day! 

Was good to have a chat with everyone again face to face.

Thanks to Juli for the spin in the roadster - i really like it! 

Thanks again to the C&S crew!


----------



## Alex L

That black Aston on the way home was drool worthy   

Forgot to say thanks to K.E i came third in the X-Box challenge:thumb: :thumb: 

Hi to Neil again, tints looked wicked  

Andy/could be paul i cant remember, had the twin-top:wave: 

We'll have to have a mini meet as you're just down the road from Neil and I:thumb: 

and Ar-cool shame you couldnt stick around longer, but you did have a fair trek.

Juli your Roadster looks gorgeous, really, really love that shade of blue


----------



## 182_Blue

all this chat and no pics


----------



## Alex L

182_blue said:


> all this chat and no pics


They all went down the pub, i wouldnt expect any until tomorrow avo:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## icedub

Thanks guys for a top day, lots of info and got to put faces to some of the names on here. The day was well organised and everyone was really helpful, also helping to put a rather significant dent in my wallet. 
Cheers...........:thumb:


----------



## matt

Im very sad. My car broke down 100 miles from home and had to get recovered back to lincoln. 
Many thanks to AR_COOLc for waiting around for the RAC with me. 
im really sorry i messed up your day Ali.

Going to hide from the world under the duvet now


----------



## Neil_S

matt said:


> Im very sad. My car broke down 100 miles from home and had to get recovered back to lincoln.
> Many thanks to AR_COOLc for waiting around for the RAC with me.
> im really sorry i messed up your day Ali.
> 
> Going to hide from the world under the duvet now


Ah gutted for your matt, I nearly crashed the car this morning with a windscreen which misted up in a second!


----------



## matt

Thanks Neil, Know what you mean about the misty windows it was bad this morning.
Just so gutted about my car, had the clutch fitted at peugeot on monday and the idiots didnt put the engine mount bolts back in, resulting in me going over a bump on the M1 and engine flying forward bursting the radiator in 2 places and the gear linkage is sheared too


----------



## Neil_S

Ah lousy mechanics, reminds me of having my cambelt done, bloody monkeys managed to bust the clip which holds the wheel arch liner in place and lose about 3 screws.

You'd think that paying them £60, £80 even £100 an hour they'd be half skilled, but not an ounce of it.


----------



## matt

tell me about it. Exactly the same thing happened on one of my wheel arch liners on monday. It had just one screw holding it all on. Assholes i tell ya!


----------



## juli_harris

Thanks for all the comments on the car guys...I am very happy...apart from some idiot made me curb the wheels on the way home!!  But it looks easy enough to fix. Car still has got a lot of work to be done (like getting rid of all the swirls)

Was great to see everyone so hard at work 

Julz


----------



## matt

Juli, what happened to the big product announcement last night?


----------



## King Eric

Was a fabulous day out 

Great to see everyone again. Special place in my heart reserved for Julies smart and of course for you  See you in Vegas baby! 

I'll get some pics up soon as I can. At present I'm at Scotts and we're racing Johnny on Test Drive

We need to get out more!


----------



## Neil_S

Oh dear Julz hope the wheels are an easy fix.


----------



## King Eric

Some pics

the loverly Julez and her wicked Smart


----------



## juli_harris

oh dear god I look dodgy in that photo!!!

Saying that...I always look dodgy in photos...lol.

Wheels can be fixed easily - bit of sanding and spraying needed.

As for the announcement....it couldn't be helped unfortunately...


----------



## linty264

oh god gimme that gorgeous gti in the background such a nice colour


----------



## Griffy

Yet another great turn out to the C&S Open Day :thumb:

Fantastic motors in immaculate condition was the order of the day :driver:

It was good to see so many different cars and to be able to chat to so many of the owners, and members of Detailing World 

Many thanks to the staff of C&S for organising the event and for making it a most memorable and informative one... they even ensured lovely sunny weather all day too! :thumb:

Also, thank-you to Nigel for providing the very professional name badges :thumb:

Apart from the normal vehicular 'eye candy' it was a joy to watch AlexL smash his way around the Project Gotham Racing course on the xbox in an attempt to beat Scotts best time :driver:

Congrats to all three winners of the 'Show & Shine' especially Neil_S with his immaculate A4 :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:

It was a truly great day out and i look forward to the next one (hint hint  )

Also, whoever was responsible for the low level 'Fly-Past' from BA deserves a medal (see last photo).

Here's a few photos to give you poor souls who could'nt attend an idea of what you missed :driver:


----------



## Dave KG

Gutted I couldn't make this, but really pleased to see everyone who did attend had a great day! Excellent stuff! :thumb:


----------



## AndyC

What can I say? What a blinding day, weather gods were smiling on us (it's 6.42 Sunday morning as I type, it's sh1tting down and I have to leave to drive to Donington in an hour's time  )

I had a really great time, managed to chat to a few people, hopefully give some decent advice and thoroughly enjoyed myself. In time honoured tradition, the role of thanks is as follows...

Johnny & Adrian - truly brilliant day lads, perfectly organised and run :thumb: 

KE - :lol: :lol: nearly pi55ed myself more than once - esp the emu line mate

Platinum - managed I think 6 full washes and I mean proper washing. We put the man in Kosovan heaven with a brand new mitt and bucket - "use the strong hand"

Daffy - worked his a55 off as per usual

Whizzer - Del Boy with the R32  Sweet car mate :thumb: 

Brazo - Duracell rotary bunny :lol: he just didn't stop all day...

NeilS, Alex, Bryan, Anthony, good to see you all again gents and well done to Neil, Mark & Scott in the S&S :thumb: and to all you saddos in the XBox challenge - you need to get out more   Joking aside, was bloody funny when KE lost all Johnny's money and landed him in the nick   

Good to meet some new faces - Scott (stunning finish mate), Tom (don't knock yourself, that Rover's very very tidy), Glyn (I'm ready to sell that kidney with KE - can't believe a family saloon is capable of that :doublesho ) and anyone else who I spoke to.

Mustn't forget the warehouse lads at C&S. Massive thanks for all their help in fetching out stock and orders all day.

Mrs H & Mrs Daffy for their till efforts -even if Daffy forgot to take his missus a cuppa  

I can't think of a single negative about today and I mean that aside from being matey matey with the boys at C&S. The day seemed to just work, we managed to get a lot of demos done and I spoke to far more people than last time. I can't wait for the next one!!!


----------



## Mini_Nigel

juli_harris said:


> oh dear god I look dodgy in that photo!!!


I think we should start a poll on that - I think you would find you are very wrong 



juli_harris said:


> As for the announcement....it couldn't be helped unfortunately...


What did I miss? Is this the big event in 5 weeks?

<goes off muttering: If I were 20 years younger ...>

Nige


----------



## blr123

AndyC said:


> Tom (don't knock yourself, that Rover's very very tidy),


Yep I'll go along with everything you say Andy......great to meet you.......especially the point about Tom's car, VERY nice car Tom :thumb:

Bryan


----------



## Neil_S

AndyC said:


> and to all you saddos in the XBox challenge - you need to get out more   Joking aside, was bloody funny when KE lost all Johnny's money and landed him in the nick


That was bloody good, the look on Johnny's face, hilarious!


----------



## King Eric

Some more pics


----------



## King Eric

PMSL!

He was ranting about it last night online! 

Tee Hee


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Hey Guys, 

After a long soak in the bath last night and a brief flutter with xbox and a nice long sleep I am back to feeling great 

First off I want to thanks everyone that came yesterday! Its great to see so many familiar faces and new ones alike. 

Andy C, Brazo, Daffy, King Eric, Platinum R and Whizzer you guys are legends and thanks ever so much for your help and advice that you gave the masses :thumb: Thanks to the Catering Van for a lovely brekkie and lunch. Well done the girls doing the till and Kev and Tom the C&S Warehouse crew - I salute you :thumb: 

Great to meet you Bryan (all the way from bonnie Scotland) there were a few others that traveled long distances to come too..! 

There was a lot of lovely machinery there yesterday and I did get round to see most of it (more so than last time) I love your RS4 Glynn and Julz your Smartie's paint job is lurvly. Andy C that Pug is just sooooooo black! 

Each time we do one of these events we come away with a warm readybrek glow around us and more ideas for the future....We are already starting planning for the next one! 

So well done everyone, thanks again for all YOUR support.... Without you guys we couldnt keep our dreams and passions going....

Cheers, 

Johnny

ps - King Eric you owe me 100 Large :wave: See you on the track.


----------



## Mav R32

Great day,cheers to all for organisng :thumb: Was good to meet up with you guys again and see Brazo in action  he never stopped all day superb


----------



## Naddy37

Johnnyopolis said:


> We are already starting planning for the next one!


So ermmmm, when's the next one then...


----------



## Alex L

Brazo, dont suppose you took that bottle of LT home as i forgot to


----------



## King Eric

Some more pics

Scott the cheesmeister and winner of the Xbox 360 Challenge and took home some Zymol titanium! Scott also came second to Neils amazing A4 in the show and shine


----------



## King Eric

Gylnn opened up his engine bay. Probably the fastest 4 door saloon car I have ever been in. The power with four of us in it was breathtaking

AndyC and I are going halves on one shortly. Once we find some med students to remove our kidneys!


----------



## King Eric

Neil_S deservedly wins the show and shine....John and Adrian from Clean and Shiny hand over a goodie bag of prizes


----------



## King Eric

When asked how Scott felt about winning his Zymol he said

'It is wonderful to have been recognised for my superb driving ability on the XBOX 360 driving game. However I use Vintage on my car so will use the Titanium to polish my wheels'


----------



## King Eric

AndyC showing his Rotary-Jedi skills on a Z4 in need of some love pad-love


----------



## Brazo

The Z4 was really bad, next time I looked up one panel was perfect in the sunlight and I thought wtf?

Now I know eh 

Alex mate I will check my stash in the garage and post it on to you if its there :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue

more pics please !!, king eric yours dont appear to work


----------



## Alex L

Brazo said:


> The Z4 was really bad, next time I looked up one panel was perfect in the sunlight and I thought wtf?
> 
> Now I know eh
> 
> Alex mate I will check my stash in the garage and post it on to you if its there :thumb:


Cheers buddy:thumb:

Completely forgot about it, went to QD the 5 this morning and remembered

Luckily i have a few


----------



## Mr Shiny

182_blue said:


> more pics please !!, king eric yours dont appear to work


yeah we need more pics fellas :thumb:


----------



## scottc

Guys and Girls,

What an excellent day, thanks to the team at C&S for putting on such a great day (Looking forward to the next one  )

Andyc, hope you are not too red today after sitting in the sun to long at the at the pub  

Paul, thanks for the enjoyable drive home :thumb: 

Jonny and Adrian, thanks for all of the prizes yesterday, I promise I wont enter next time  

John, have you ordered your RS4 yet?? 

Once again, thanks to all of the C&S team for a great day.


----------



## AdamG

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone for making me feel welcome. You all have much shinier cars than mine so i'd better get working on it!!
X-Box challenge was fun and means I can now give my interior trim a good clean. 

There's a bunch of pics on my website: wiseguyphotography.com


----------



## King Eric

Pics working now. Was poking around in Photobucket


----------



## scottc

John,

Any chance you could go back to poking around in photobucket, those photos of me suckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk :doublesho


----------



## AndyC

scottc said:


> Andyc, hope you are not too red today after sitting in the sun to long at the at the pub


****ing beetroot mate 

Was also up again 6am today to drive to Donington - weird day as a) the 205 ain't no m-way cruiser  b) witnessed a seriously nasty shunt just as I arrived and ended up helping an injured couple and c) watched a TGP F1 race which was probably the most incredible motor race I've ever seen.

Oh and got burnt again :wall:


----------



## King Eric

Scotty Ark at you! LOL You got my Sonus MF mate?

Adam...mate. We did'nt realise that you were placing business cards on peoples cars when you were photgraphing them mate. No offence but next time you come to an event please can you check with the owners that they are cool with you doing so. We did have an official photographer there yesterday (NoGrille)....

Love to you all

PS I'm sunburnt!


----------



## scottc

LOL, I forgot you were going there today mate, at least it was a lovely day for it though, just remember the sun screen next time.:thumb:


----------



## scottc

John,

I forgot to give it back mate, I will give it to you next time I see you. (washed and ironed  )


----------



## King Eric

Thought I would write a summary of the day....from The King's perspective.

Friday night I finally went to bed at 4 AM Saturday morning. Woke at 6 to walk Enzo and then get a shower. Spritz off the car with last touch to remove some M4 motorway crud

Get going about 7.30am to C&S

I arrive first. Adrian is already there setting up. I text Johnny to let him know I am set and raring to go and he replies 'Mate I am in bed, its Snoop time'

PMSL!

Adrian and I clear out some of the cleaning bay and the others arrive. I think the next most commited person was in fact Braziooooooooo. Followed by the AndyC meister and then Daffy (Mark) and finally the boss shortly followed in by PlatinumR (Paul) and Whizzer (Bill) shortly before that.

Set the Xbox up and as this is happening the food wagon arrives. Drop everything and get some food in

Bacon and sausage roll followed by a diet coke. Irony there anyone?

Mav arrives well early too. He set off sharpish and battled through the fog to get there early. A lad in a tidy Renault 19 is the first of the detailers to arrive.

John puts the GTI under the easy up and opens up theh boot. More Zymol gear than you could ever need in your detailing life! I steal a fair bit as does MavR32 (although Mav was'nt aware of anti Zymol thief cameras)










People begin to arrive in droves. It is definately more than last time and it is more spread out. People are not rushing to get here when it starts which means more people got more attention with their cars and far better advice on paint correction from the experts. I don't think the lads stopped giving advice

I give a small bit of advice on some interior cleaning stuff. I'm a proffesional at this because of my smelly dog. The xbox competition hots up early on and then ScottC arrives in his minted 330 Zim Zimmer. A few cars clock his arrive in the show and shine leave. Neil_S lays down the gauntlet and starts applying some gear to his Audi. It looks like he has his sent in a trailor. There is no way her drove it there! lol

Julie from Meguairs arrives in her smart. Great car that is. She takes me for a blast up the road. Incredible car really. Lovely new paint job, big rims and loads of other trick bits. She is a credit to Meguairs UK 

Johns working his socks off so too is Adrian. As are the unsung heroes of the day in the shop and Andy's missus, John's missus and Marks missus work their ass' off. I think they all deserve first class shopping trips to New York as a result 

Nige does a great job with the badges. I don't have one incase someone realises who I am and plants one on me. I do however give Enzo and Mutley (AndyC's dogs) badges. Mutley eats them both I think lol

Paul hides away in the cleaning bay all day. I think he cleaned like 20 cars. He did'nt stop once and produced some great results. He is also possibly one of the funniest people I have ever met. I have to stay away from him because at one stage he makes me inhale a chunk of sausage while talking about something hideously funny.

I don't see a lot of Mark all day. He is in the bay with Paul a fair bit. He is talking to lots of people though. He then makes me lose Johnny 100k on Test Drive and we put the controller down and run off. Like kids who had just smashed a neighbours window with a football. John later moans about it online while Scott is racing him around Hawaii on a bike. Very surreal.

Glynn arrives in the RS4. Parks next to my car. Makes my Impreza look like a kids toy. I sneak up and ask him for a drive. He takes me, AndyC and someone911 (nice guy) out up the road. We all **** ourselves at the performance and instantly Andy and I are asking how we can fund it. We settle on organ sales. Mine are up to £232.00 on ebay. One semi healthy owner and we still have a fair way to go to get the funds.

Scott spends 20 minutes sat in the ****pit of the RS with me and we discuss the things we don't like about it. We settle on one thing. We can't drive it around the corner and never come back

The window tinting guys do a great job on a Smart. I then spend an hour trying to take as much money as possible off them in the Xbox challenge.

Their prices are really reasonable. Contact Johnny at clean and shiny for special rates. I was amazed at what I was quoted 

The show and shine comes to a head later in the day. Neil enters his A4 and my god it looks incredible. Scott his BMW and there is a mint Rover Coupe, a white scirocco <sp?>, a VERY tidy 540 Zimmer and a convertible Astra (I think) that was also very shiny

Neil creams home followed by Scott in a close second. He is one person down on the vote. Neil is clearly a pro at this lark.

John presents the prizes and throws some great gear into some goodie bags (how cool are those C&S bags!) and we then tidy up.

16.30 comes and its pub time. Same location as the last. John gets the beers in for us all and the posh olives. We chew the cud and talk rubbish. We also all feel less tired than last time. With two hours sleep the night before I am now running on adrenalin and the energy gleaned from eating olives. On the way home I nearly fall asleep at a junction waiting for a car to go. He is there like an hour. I get beeped at by an 80 year old in a rover metro and giggle to myself as I near home.

I get in and grab a power nap then nip out later on. By the end of the night I am twisted. I feel jet-lagged. My legs hurt and my feet are numb.

It was a great day. Roll on the next


----------



## Neil_S

Great writeup John!


----------



## AdamG

King Eric said:


> Adam...mate. We did'nt realise that you were placing business cards on peoples cars when you were photgraphing them mate. No offence but next time you come to an event please can you check with the owners that they are cool with you doing so. We did have an official photographer there yesterday (NoGrille)....


Whoops!
Sorry bout that mate, first time I've done it (it's a new venture i'm trying)
NoGrille was the one that invited me so wouldn't wanna rain on his parade.


----------



## juli_harris

King Eric said:


> Julie from Meguairs arrives in her smart. Great car that is. She takes me for a blast up the road. Incredible car really. Lovely new paint job, big rims and loads of other trick bits. She is a credit to Meguairs UK


Thanks dude...glad you liked the car 

Still got a lot of work to do on it yet.


----------



## blr123

King Eric said:


> When asked how Scott felt about winning his Zymol he said
> 
> 'It is wonderful to have been recognised for my superb driving ability on the XBOX 360 driving game. However I use Vintage on my car so will use the Titanium to polish my wheels'


Zymol Titanium to polish your wheels :doublesho ..........you are kidding rite

Bryan

PS Johnny can you try and remember to have a look at the MF I gave you.....see if you can get it clean yeah!!


----------



## scottc

Yes he was joking, I would only use this on my exhaust as I use destiny on my wheels :lol:


----------



## Johnnyopolis

I was joking when he said I was inbed..! The night before I was at Zymol HQ at 7pm picking up product for yesterday and got home at about 10pm  Was then up at 6.30am cleaning the car as I am sure you can all remember how crap the weather was on Friday.... The car was minging!


----------



## db_abz

Looks like you all had a great day guys, maybe I'll get along to one of them although I've got 60 miles further to travel than Bryan!

Just read through all the pages and the reply from Julz really intrigues me........



juli_harris said:


> *Was great to see everyone so hard and work *
> Julz


Just what did I miss?


----------



## Johnnyopolis

King Eric said:


> John puts the GTI under the easy up and opens up theh boot. More Zymol gear than you could ever need in your detailing life! I steal a fair bit as does MavR32 (although Mav was'nt aware of anti Zymol thief cameras)


Thats Mavs R32 not my GTi


----------



## Mr Shiny

db_abz said:


> Looks like you all had a great day guys, maybe I'll get along to one of them although I've got 60 miles further to travel than Bryan!
> 
> Just read through all the pages and the reply from Julz really intrigues me........
> 
> Just what did I miss?


:lol:  :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis

AdamG said:


> Just wanted to say thanks to everyone for making me feel welcome. You all have much shinier cars than mine so i'd better get working on it!!
> X-Box challenge was fun and means I can now give my interior trim a good clean.
> 
> There's a bunch of pics on my website: wiseguyphotography.com


Hi Adam,

i cant see them on the site only got a coming soon.... Could you let me have a butchers bud?

Glad you had a great day... I am sitting here wondering where the weekend has gone!

Johnny


----------



## AdamG

Johnnyopolis said:


> Hi Adam,
> 
> i cant see them on the site only got a coming soon.... Could you let me have a butchers bud?
> 
> Glad you had a great day... I am sitting here wondering where the weekend has gone!
> 
> Johnny


I was playing about with it earlier, :wall: 
If you try reloading the page once your on there it should refresh itself. :thumb:


----------



## icedub

King Eric said:


> I give a small bit of advice on some interior cleaning stuff.


Much appreciated fella.:thumb:


----------



## King Eric

Hoorah! No worries IceDub. Hope you get the results you want with it. I am sure you will

[email protected] with the Destiny. You'll be using Vintage on your bonnet next


----------



## nogrille

Crikey 7 pages to go through!

In the mean time here are my crappy pics......

http://s43.photobucket.com/albums/e399/nogrille/Clean_Shiny_2/?start=all


----------



## juli_harris

db_abz said:


> Looks like you all had a great day guys, maybe I'll get along to one of them although I've got 60 miles further to travel than Bryan!
> 
> Just read through all the pages and the reply from Julz really intrigues me........
> 
> Just what did I miss?


Sorry...I couldn't type... meant hard 'at' work


----------



## nogrille

Forgot to add - the hi-res versions of my pics are actually quite good so if anyone wants them, let me know.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Autovalet

Sorry I missed the day but work came first i'm afraid... looking forward to the next one


----------



## MX5Argie

Johnnyopolis said:


> Hi Adam,
> 
> i cant see them on the site only got a coming soon.... Could you let me have a butchers bud?
> 
> Glad you had a great day... I am sitting here wondering where the weekend has gone!
> 
> Johnny


:doublesho Even my humble MX5 got pics!!!:doublesho


----------



## Mini_Nigel

MX5Argie said:


> Even my humbre MX5 got pics!!!


Luckily my son's swirly Mini didn't 

Nige


----------



## Mav R32

MX5Argie said:


> :doublesho Even my humbre MX5 got pics!!!:doublesho


Mine didn't boo hoo :lol:


----------



## Griffy

^^ I thought i posted a shot of your car Mav


----------



## Mav R32

Griffy said:


> ^^ I thought i posted a shot of your car Mav


Oh yeah so you did missed that :wall:


----------



## Trix

Just a quick thanks to the chaps at C&S.. Great help (in helping me spend loads of money) felt like a kid in a sweet shop when I found their store room. Will be back for more..:buffer: 

P.s who was the stunner with the Clio?:doublesho


----------



## MX5Argie

Mini_Nigel said:


> Luckily my son's swirly Mini didn't
> 
> Nige


I hid mine in a corner so the swilr marks would not be seen!


----------



## Stewart

Excellent pics and write ups so far, it looks like it was another superb C&S Detailing day  

I'm gutted I couldn't make it. I was tearing around on Saturday trying to create a time slot for a quick blast over to Wokingham but failed miserably  I really wanted to get some advice from the scratch/dent repair guys too  

My car is really filthy though so I would have arrived looking like I'd just completed a rally stage


----------



## Guest

Im so so so so so so so so Gutted I didnt make it.

Firstly the date has been on my calendar at home since it was first announced. Me and my buddy Pete where both looking forward to coming and id even made a VERY long shopping list of what I wanted.

Then it all went wrong - Pete got told by his company that he had to attend a "company training day" (haahaahaa) so wouldnt be able to attend. No matter, Id go and send him text pics all day of what I was buying just to wind him up a little more. 

Then, I woke up Sat morning with the mother of all colds and just couldnt move let alone breath!

So my wallet is still full, the list (although hidden from the wife) is still in place and still growing and the Anni is sitting outside the house looking nearly as dirty as it did after a 2000 mile round trip to the south of france. 

Word of the day now Ive read the reports and seen the photos - GUTTED


----------



## hellokitty

I wanted to come along...

I always work Saturdays and its my busiest day!

Any chance of doing a Sunday next time?


----------



## tompinney

Let me add my thanks to John and Adrian, and all the others involved for organising a superb day. I wasn't sure if I'd find enough to do to fill the day, but it just flew by. Can't wait for the next one!

It was nice to finally be able to put some faces to the names, aswell as meeting a few familiar faces.



AndyC said:


> Tom (don't knock yourself, that Rover's very very tidy)





blr123 said:


> Yep I'll go along with everything you say Andy......great to meet you.......especially the point about Tom's car, VERY nice car Tom :thumb:


Cheers for the comments guys, its a nice feeling to get praise from the established members of the community. I'd been having issues with maintaining the look after a detail. Hopefully AndyC's pointers on my drying technique and the selection of products from C&S will fix that


----------

